# Prepper Snatched Off Plane. Beware, Preppers



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This should concern more than us, it should concern all sentient Americans. I say sentient because I think many are beyond individual thought.



> When 34-year-old U.S. citizen and Mississippi resident Wade Hicks boarded a military flight to visit his wife, a Navy lieutenant stationed in Okinawa, Japan, he did not think it would be a one-way trip. Stopping off in Hawaii to refuel, upon reboarding the plane, Hicks was quickly escorted back off again by armed guards. He was then taken to a secure interrogation room where Hicks was informed he would not be flying anywhere because he turned up on the no-fly list.
> 
> Hicks has since been stranded on the island state without a way home.
> 
> ...


No criminal history, yet on a no-fly list. Odd.

The Red List: Prepper Put on No Fly List, Escorted Off Plane Under Armed Guard


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In case you missed it, this is a very darned important article within the article.

Coming here to this board might have put you on a list...

» FBI Spied On Visitors to 'Prepper' Website Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm old enough to remember when computers were the up and coming thing. In school we were told that computers would make all aspects of our lives sooooo easy.
They lied.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gotta be very carfeul these days. Need to stay alert.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i think theres more to it than just hes a prepper.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i think there's more to it than just hes a prepper.


Agreed, There is something they are not telling us about the story.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I doubt this story is even true.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

But.... this (and every other) forum is still a data mining gem. People are constantly listing the number of weapons they own.... how much ammo they buy.... how much food they have stored. And then.... many have usernames that mirror their real name and they list or discuss the city they live in. It's not that hard for an LE agency to track you down should the need arise. Personally, I prefer to talk in general terms instead of specifics. Why provide the govt with a list of things to come take from you? Yes... I admit... I'm being a bit paranoid... but it's better than learning a lesson the hard way.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol
i think im square. my older son is sdpd drugs department has been there three yrs. he goes ft marines in 1 yr
and i sit on the police advisory boad for neighbor hood action.
and the sherrif and lapd meet me at the range all the time and tell me where to get the ammo hook ups.
and theres a guy that is cute hes counter terrorism task force lapd.

heh. im pretty sure they can find me. my le friends are preppers too.

i dont do anything sneaky- couple things on DL. because that involves someone elses confidence and plans.


i saw a snippit on this dood and hes part of a dicey mooslim foriegn family. holds the same name of a shady fam member. he knows wtf time it is. its just a way to yell raceism. another somebody done somebody wrong song. with very little truth. TRUTH he was denied passage. why was discussed with the gentleman. its a shame really, his hands are clean. but his familial associates may not be what they say they are. prepping naw. somebody took that and ran with it. tin foil hat on a bit too tight.

you see we have to use discression because our neighbors arent prepared, and if martial law is declared so our assets are not siezed. ect... there is a healthy balance to be had. naive? naw, not me. i know what time it is. times is goin bad and on this track were goin into a darkness that only restructuring and culling of the herd can solve. the sickness of the population is bad.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady.... umm... You are alright. Just plain darn alright. 'nuff said.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

some of these bloggers have upgraded their hats.










and i dont think its the vodka talkin


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> lol
> i think im square. my older son is sdpd drugs department has been there three yrs. he goes ft marines in 1 yr
> and i sit on the police advisory boad for neighbor hood action.
> and the sherrif and lapd meet me at the range all the time and tell me where to get the ammo hook ups.
> ...


I have NO idea what you just said.

Let me grab a bottle of Patron; give me a little time to catch up, will ya??


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

responding to not letting le know what we're up to , being vauge. i have no reason to doubt DHS know exactly how much bubble gum and toilet paper i buy and who my associates are, who i talk to for how long and what about. because of the professions and mos of my kids. and thats true for all of us we can researched in a red hot minute. i kinda lost my anonymity when my older boy went into the sdpd program, my younger we _say_ hes a machine gunner.

the after that i went into some bs of the cat who was denied a flight home. hes not the bewildered prepping nun some would write him up to be. his associates deserve scrutiny.

then back to the le issue of being on the dl

but i will have some patron , thank you


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Shotlady... did you really just resurrect the 70's and say "of the cat"?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sho nuff did 
i am the embodiment of "anything groovey", baby!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha thats awesome 70s or not I refer to many as "cat"


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

diggin the cat. always a fellow, this ole boy or that cat...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> sho nuff did
> i am the embodiment of "anything groovey", baby!


Somehow your picture does not look hippyesque. At least in the 60's definition (yes, I AM that old).


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you can smell like coco chanel mademoselee and gun powder and be a hippyesque
 i am an old sole.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Woad Warrior paranoia is a one way road. 
But you are right your mine and everyones info is on-line. 
Try looking yourself up on People Search by ZabaSearch - Free People Search Engine
When ever i see any kind of sweepstakes i always enter them with my real name and bs address or any other info asked. This will flood the internet with false information regarding your self, hiding your real info...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you really wanna trip hit anywho.com
and spokeo.com you can delete yourself from spokeo. which is a good idea. it tells all the email adresses your email address is associated with.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i think theres more to it than just hes a prepper.


Yeah, the story looks like scaremongering to me and we'd be mugs to swallow it at face value without knowing the full background.
Anyway if he's still "stranded" in Hawaii I can think of plenty worse places to be stranded..


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

We are dangerous times and mined to always be alert.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yeah, the story looks like scaremongering to me and we'd be mugs to swallow it at face value without knowing the full background.
> Anyway if he's still "stranded" in Hawaii I can think of plenty worse places to be stranded..


What else is there, why is it scaremongering and why is it better to be ignorant?
Ignore it if you prefer. Really, this is specific to the states and those of us in direct control of the American government.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> But.... this (and every other) forum is still a data mining gem. People are constantly listing the number of weapons they own.... how much ammo they buy.... how much food they have stored. And then.... many have usernames that mirror their real name and they list or discuss the city they live in. It's not that hard for an LE agency to track you down should the need arise. Personally, I prefer to talk in general terms instead of specifics. Why provide the govt with a list of things to come take from you? Yes... I admit... I'm being a bit paranoid... but it's better than learning a lesson the hard way.


.
Amen, WoadWarrior.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> you really wanna trip hit anywho.com
> and spokeo.com you can delete yourself from spokeo. which is a good idea. it tells all the email adresses your email address is associated with.


How do you delete yourself from spokeo? I just checked it and there I am!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Rocky said:


> How do you delete yourself from spokeo? I just checked it and there I am!


Yes, please tell. I'm on both those sites and my full address is listed!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> How do you delete yourself from spokeo? I just checked it and there I am!


 i dont know. my son did it for me. but its easy he says. easy for whom?


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i dont know. my son did it for me. but its easy he says. easy for whom?


easy for yrs 7-10, 12 yr old & up with child supervision i think?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i think theres more to it than just hes a prepper.


I think you are right. There are a lot of good people who like to be prepared and if the SHTF these are the people who will start rebuilding first. We need the civic minded preppers. It's kind of like you are your own private Peace Corps when your immediate surroundings fall apart. That helps every one get back on their feet.

But on the other hand there are a lot of people out there (and possibly here - no offense intended) that have ideals and thoughts that go beyond basic prepping and disaster preparedness. Somewhere in that grey zone you go from being a national asset to being a governmental liability. And here is the tricky part - that line that some cross is a moving line. Under one administration some comments may garner no attention yet under another administration they could be seen as unpatriotic and contrary to the agenda.

Often times people are more than they post online. These are thoughts and snippets - not the total sum ethos of an individual. I can see where a person in the grey zone may be judged incorrectly and make several lists. I can also see where they could be "off the deep end" and justifiably on the lists.

Just like every other walk of life there are good and bad people. You have them in church, at work, in your neighborhood and they will exist in the prepper community too. That's life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, is there evidence of there being more to him? What, exactly, is there to him that should deny him air transportation? Exactly why should he be denied travel yet not arrested?

I have seen nothing about this guy to warrant travel denial; wouldn't that be a fantastic thing for MSM to report, after his predicament was brought to light? After all, that would be the sort of stuff that makes today's "reporters" dreamy-eyed.

Seriously, are we so used to tyranny that we accept the notion of administrations being able to say who can and cannot fly because they say who is and is not a potential enemy?


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Denton said:


> Seriously, are we so used to tyranny that we accept the notion of administrations being able to say who can and cannot fly because they say who is and is not a potential enemy?


Sadly, I think the answer to that question is...yes.


----------

